# Grafiken Bauen sich Langsam auf



## Ysondre (18. November 2010)

Sers Liebe Buffed.de Community.

Ich hab in WoW,CoD,Medal of Honor und in allen anderen Games ein problem mit meiner Grafik.

Am besten kann ich es per Beispiel in WoW Erklären:

Momentan Level ich meinen Magier auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, dort sieht man den fehler an den Bodentexturen sehr gut.

Die Bodenstruktur (die kleinen "Steine") baut sich in einem Radius um mich herum sehr langsam auf, wenn ich mit meinem Flugmount unterwegs bin sieht man es an den beiden angehängten bildern.

Das erste bild ist mit Maximalen ZoomOut, das zweite ist Reingezoomt.

http://img208.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot111810211725.jpg/
http://img714.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot111810211731.jpg/

Mein System:

ASUS P7P55 LX
Intel I5 @750 4x 2.67GHZ
ATI 5770 Club3D Overclocked Edition
WD Caviar Black 500GB
Windoofs 7 64BiT
2x2GB Crucial BallistiX


----------



## tastenbenutzer (18. November 2010)

Hallo,

hast Du irgenwelche Arbeitsspeicher oder Festplatten intensieven Programme im Hintergrund am laufen ? 

Ist das seit immer oder erst seit einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt und wenn ja was hast Du da gemacht ?

Eventuell mal den Grafikkartentreiber prüfen, genauso mal schauen wieveil Speicher Du noch frei hast beim zocken.


Ändert sich das verhalten wenn Du in WOW eine Stufe niedrige mit den Grafikdetails gehts ?



Gruß


----------



## Ysondre (18. November 2010)

Hmm hab wenn ich Spiele eigl. nur Steam,Skype sowie meine Razer Programme an 

Grafikkartentreiber sind up to date und bereits neu installiert. Das problem ist schon seit längerem so, konnte keine lösung in diversen Foren finden bis jetzt.

Schalte ich eine Grafikstufe zurück ändert sich nichts.


----------



## tastenbenutzer (18. November 2010)

starte mal WoW und minimiere es, dann Taskmanger öffnen und dann auf Resourcen gehen. 
Dort kannste schön bei Arbeitsspeicher sehen, was belegt ist. Dann bei Datenträger mal schauen ob da was unnatürlich hoch ist.


----------



## Ysondre (18. November 2010)

Bei Arbeitsspeicher:

WoW - 850.028 KB
svchost.exe 122.832 KB
Steam 116.232 KB
CCC (ATI Catalys) - 108.324 KB

der rest ist alles unter 100.000KB

Festplatte steht

msfeedssync.exe 25-30 B/S Schwankend
und noch einige andere die aber verschwinden und wieder erscheinen


----------



## tastenbenutzer (18. November 2010)

Sieht bis jetzt erstmal normal aus, was intressant wäre, ob Arbeitsspeicher noch frei ist. Ansonsten fallen mir erstmal nur noch 2 Sachen ein 

1. mal ohne Steam probieren zu spielen ob das was bringt 

2. schauen wie defragmentiert die Festplatte ist und evtl unnötige Datein drauf sind. (Davon von mir bevorzugte Programme ccleaner und oo defrag)


----------



## Dagonzo (18. November 2010)

tastenbenutzer schrieb:


> starte mal WoW und minimiere es, dann Taskmanger öffnen und dann auf Resourcen gehen.
> Dort kannste schön bei Arbeitsspeicher sehen, was belegt ist. Dann bei Datenträger mal schauen ob da was unnatürlich hoch ist.


Was hat das mit der Sichtweite der Gräser zu tun? Das hat jeder! Ist ganz normal, so wie das auch bei den Mobs ist, die man erst ab einen gewissen Abstand sehen kann. Das mit der Sichtweite und Dichte bei den Gräsern bzw. der Bewuchs des Bodens, kann man über Konsolenbefehle ändern. Habe jetzt gerade keinen Link dazu. Kann man aber ergooglen.


----------



## Ysondre (18. November 2010)

ich weiß das es bei jedem so ist, aber nicht so extrem. Letzte Woche hab ichs mitm Kumpel verglichen (Saß neben mir) und er hats nicht so extrem und auf meinem Alten PC war das auch nicht der Fall


----------



## tastenbenutzer (18. November 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der Sichtweite der Gräser zu tun? Das hat jeder! Ist ganz normal, so wie das auch bei den Mobs ist, die man erst ab einen gewissen Abstand sehen kann. Das mit der Sichtweite und Dichte bei den Gräsern bzw. der Bewuchs des Bodens, kann man über Konsolenbefehle ändern. Habe jetzt gerade keinen Link dazu. Kann man aber ergooglen.



Ja bei WOW kann man was änderen, was ist aber mit den anderen Spielen ?? Da gibts ja die selben Probleme. Wenn ich z.B sehr viel Last auf der Platte habe weil ich grade große Datein umherschiebe baut sich WOW auch nur sehr langsam auf, daher wollte ich das ausschliessen.


----------



## Ysondre (20. November 2010)

Niemand mehr ne Idee ?


----------



## Konov (20. November 2010)

Kann sein dass es an mir liegt, aber wo ist auf den Screenshots das Problem?

Ich kann da nicht wirklich was erkennen. Die Steine auf dem Boden sind aus einer gewissen Distanz natürlich nur noch schleppend im Aufbau, ich hab 5 Jahre WoW gespielt und da war das auch immer so, hat sich eigentlich nie geändert. Wenn man näher rangeht sieht man es dann. Auch mit maximaler Sichtweite. Kann mich ehrlich gesagt nicht erinnern, dass das ein grafischer Fehler war. Vielleicht täuscht das optisch ein wenig und es ist einfach ein manko der Engine?

Ist schließlich nicht die neueste bei WoW.


----------



## Ysondre (20. November 2010)

Wenns nur bei WoW so wäre ;D, da ists ja noch "harmlos" aber bei Assasins Creed 1/2 z.b steht man ca 5m vor ner wand (quasi Texturlos) bewegt man sich jetzt drauf zu "poppen" die texturen einfach auf


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. November 2010)

Ysondre schrieb:


> Wenns nur bei WoW so wäre ;D, da ists ja noch "harmlos" aber bei Assasins Creed 1/2 z.b steht man ca 5m vor ner wand (quasi Texturlos) bewegt man sich jetzt drauf zu "poppen" die texturen einfach auf



Ist bei Assassins Creed 2 bei mir genauso.

Wenn man näher rangeht wird erst detailreich.


----------



## Ysondre (20. November 2010)

Das gleiche auch Bei CoD: Blackops, Modern Warfare 2, Medal of Honor ? zum Bleistift


----------

